# Comment rendre tranparente la barre des menus en haut



## levinch (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

je souhaiterai rendre transparente (pas grise) la barre des menus en haut qui va de la pomme bleue à spotlight.

En fait je souhaiterai faire un truc que je faisais facilement sous linux, que mon image de fond d'écran soit visible et que les lettres de la barre de menus se détache dessus.

Savez vous commetn faire s'il vous plait ?

Merci par avanc epour le tuyau.

Vincent


----------



## Alycastre (12 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je souhaiterai rendre transparente (pas grise) la barre des menus en haut qui va de la pomme bleue &#224; spotlight.
> 
> ...



La solution ? rester sous Linux :rateau:  Private joke
Tr&#232;fle, a part customiser la chose, j'ai, &#224; ma connaissance jamais vu une transparence sur le meu des applis ... :mouais:

Une bonne chose, serait qu'Apple d&#233;veloppe le concept mode plein &#233;cran comme dans iPhoto, avec la barre d'outil qui s'escamote comme le doc ...


----------



## levinch (12 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ton intervention sur mon post 

En effet, sur linux c'est super simple : il suffit de cliquer dans la dite barre, et de mettre sur transparent et hop !!!

Mais sur Os X j'ai pas trouvé ...
Les boules ...

SI je trouve une solution je t'envoi un mail.

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée  : ce doit être possible j'ai vu des photos allant dans ce sens dans le iCreate de ce mois ci.

Help ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que bon, ça intéresse tellement peu de monde en même temps ce genre de manip que les solutions sont pas toujours forcément là. Ca existe pour les applications, mais pour la barre de menu... perso je ne juge pas mais la customisation et le tunning de l'OS ça va 5 minutes quoi.

Bref c'est pas pour être médisant, si tu trouves une solution tant mieux, mais est-ce vraiment un soucis ? 

Ton post aurait plus sa place dans le forum custo peut-être


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

Il existe menushade.
Ca fait longtemps que je la cherchais cette application pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ce post 
J'espere que c'est ca que tu voulais.

Enjoy


----------



## bidibout (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que l'on peut activer le masquage automatique du dock, alors pourquoi pas la barre de menu.

Menushade marche bien mais par contre l'ombre d'origine reste donc ça fait un peu bizzare.

Merci pour l'info


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

De rien


----------



## levinch (12 Décembre 2006)

Merci à tous de votre réponse.
Certe ce n'est pas bien important.
Cependant je souhaitais savoir si ça existait en natif tout du moins.
Pas en natif; mais avec ce prtit programme.
Encore Merci à tous



Vincent


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

Ceci peut t'int&#233;resser.
Tu as aussi Barmaid, une extension &#224; utiliser avec Application Enhancer. Je ne trouve plus de lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est de la customisation tout cela, je transporte dans le forum adequat, n'hesite pas a y regarder les sujets  Les "Desktops sous OS X" est pas mal et donne de bons tuyaux dans ce sens


----------



## Alycastre (13 Décembre 2006)

Je connaissais pas ceci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Barmaid (Gratuit) ou MenuFela (Payant) pour cacher la barre des menus.
DeskShade Plus pour masquer les ombres de menus et cacher les icones du bureau (Payant).
Un Theme tout près à utiliser avec ShapeShifter (Payant).


----------



## Alycastre (13 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Barmaid (Gratuit) ou MenuFela (Payant) pour cacher la barre des menus.
> DeskShade Plus pour masquer les ombres de menus et cacher les icones du bureau (Payant).
> Un Theme tout près à utiliser avec ShapeShifter (Payant).



  On dit merci qui, Levinch ...:rateau:  ?


----------



## arno1x (13 Décembre 2006)

salut,
je ne connais pas pour appliquer la transparence de la barre de menu, mais tu peux la faire disparaitre & apparaitre comme le dock avec cette petite appli Menufela, qui marche bien. A toi de voir. Salut.
Arno

http://usano.wordpress.com/2006/10/20/menufela-pour-masquer-la-barre-de-menu/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Lis les sujets avant de répondre, merci ...


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

Un peu de mansu&#233;tude ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Désolé c'était pas méchant .


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

Aucun souci 
C'est moi qui joue un peu au modo ... &#199;a d&#233;tend


----------

